# This belongs here...



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Thanks BA!

https://vimeo.com/189233292


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

why don't they wear helmets? the little kid is right.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

jae said:


> why don't they wear helmets? the little kid is right.


Because they're adults that choose not to. :dunno:


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

That was fantastic, thanks for sharing it. It looked like Charlie Murphy approved.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

jae said:


> why don't they wear helmets? the little kid is right.





Deacon said:


> Because they're adults that choose not to. :dunno:


On point,…! But TBH,.. I _am_ fairly surprised that we don't hear more about TBI's & ppl "splittin' der wigs" doing these Rail Jam type edits sans helmet!!

Couple of those chicks smacked there melon pretty damned hard in several of those AWESOME fails!! :blink: :laugh:


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

If they all wore helmets they'd have to change their name to 'Not so Hard'. I think I saw an interview with the one chick who does wear one and she basically ran down the laundry list of injuries that finally made her. I think her Dr basically gave her the Rocky no more fighting speech.

Its nice seeing a kind of light hearted edit from them though. The sound tracks usually kind of keep me away in most of them. I'm old and its just irritating imho.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

oh god I laughed so hard LOL


----------



## a_human (Aug 31, 2016)

jae said:


> why don't they wear helmets? the little kid is right.


100%. I get it if you don't like wearing a helmet when you're actually riding snow but it's a different story when you're riding big old stair sets and overhead drops to concrete slabs. These girls take some massive hits and if those were my friends I would tell em same thing as that kid

Just thinking about it, I'm pretty interested to know if anyone here's got a story of having their dome seriously saved by a helmet before


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Best crash vid in years. 

They make the choice to not wear a helmet. Everyone needs to relax and realize that a helmet really won't save you in the event of a catastrophic impact, it just might lessen the blow. 

They're grown ass women, doing grown ass women things. 

Kayli Hendricks is the one that has to wear a helmet, she's going to have C.T.E. when she's older. As someone that has had 22 concussions in my life time, I can tell you I'm full prepared for the repercussions of my choices, everyone should be. Concussion with and without a helmet hasn't really been much different and the effects are the same. The last one I got I went blind in the top left of my left eye for two weeks and it's still hyper sensitive to light nearly 4 years later.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

a_human said:


> 100%. I get it if you don't like wearing a helmet when you're actually riding snow but it's a different story when you're riding big old stair sets and overhead drops to concrete slabs. These girls take some massive hits and if those were my friends I would tell em same thing as that kid
> 
> Just thinking about it, I'm pretty interested to know if anyone here's got a story of having their dome seriously saved by a helmet before


Yup. 











Still spent two days in the hospital. A helmet can help with force trauma but doesn't do anything for concussions. I usually wear one still, but not always.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

Helmet helps against bashing your skull in, but it won't prevent concussions. 

Like above, I split my helmet hitting the back of my head. I was still concussed, and I lost my eyesight for over a minute (not as bad as BA). I still wonder if i'd be a vegetable without my helmet in that instance, but I also wonder if I wouldn't have hit my head as hard without it on (since my "head" becomes bigger with a helmet on). 

I still think a helmet is smart, but I also notice I'm wayyyyy more aggressive when I wear it.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Best crash vid in years.
> 
> They make the choice to not wear a helmet. Everyone needs to relax and realize that a helmet really won't save you in the event of a catastrophic impact, it just might lessen the blow.


You can't determine whether its catastrophic until afterwards, and hopefully the helmet reduces the number of them.

I'll never understand the crowd who will point at someone who still got a concussion while wearing a helmet as proof they are a waste. Just talking in general here, not at you BA as I think you are a few more hits before you become that dense.

And here I was just thinking its been a while before we had a good helmet debate thread.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

I'm not one of those crash reel fanboy jerkoffs, but if you're constantly hitting your head on cement not snow, the smart decision would be to wear one. I don't care if they do or don't, that's up to them, just looks like they don't learn from their mistakes. :brickwall:


----------

